# Pfk Article



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

PFK ARTICLE
Article on PFK about RBP's.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice read


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice article. i used to subscribe to PFK but not anymore


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

12"-16"? They wish!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Ye, I think they got mixed up and starting grouping Cariba with regular RBP's.


----------

